# eufemismos: I need to go to the toilet.



## Masood

Eufemismo españoles, por favor, para _'I need to go to the toilet'_.
En inglés podemos que diga (=we might say?):

I need to spend a penny
I need to powder my nose
I need to go to the little boys'/girls' room
I need to dash for a slash (my personal favourite!).

Siento hablar de 'retrete', pero estas expresiones vienen bien, ¿no creéis?


----------



## Drake

Masood said:
			
		

> Eufemismo españoles, por favor, para _'I need to go to the toilet'_.
> En inglés podemos que diga (=we might say?):
> 
> I need to spend a penny
> I need to powder my nose
> I need to go to the little boys'/girls' room
> I need to dash for a slash (my personal favourite!).
> 
> Siento hablar de 'retrete', pero estas expresiones vienen bien, ¿no creéis?


Hola!

Primero:
we might say = "podemos decir" or "se dice" or "se puede decir" (I'd choose the last one)

Segunda:
Tengo que hacer pis.(muy muy muy usada)
Tengo que hacer pipi. (también muy usada)
Tengo que cambiar el agua al canario. (ésta no sé si es un eufemismo o un chiste o si es vulgar... pero bueno. Ah! y solo la puedes usar si eres hombre... no me imagino una mujer diciendo eso)
Voy a hacer un río.

No sé... las dos primeras son de uso común casi más común que decir lo que sería normal (Voy a orinar). Las dos últimas... bueno si las oyes por ahí pues que sepas que existen pero como yo no las uso pues tampoco te recomiendo que las uses   

Un saludo!!


----------



## Antartic

Echar / Hacer la corta. (muy informal)
Ir a las casitas. (de los alumnos de primaria)
Ir al pipiroom. (spanglish)


----------



## funnydeal

Drake said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Primero:
> we might say = "podemos decir" or "se dice" or "se puede decir" (I'd choose the last one)
> 
> Segunda:
> Tengo que hacer pis.(muy muy muy usada)
> Tengo que hacer pipi. (también muy usada)
> Tengo que cambiar el agua al canario. (ésta no sé si es un eufemismo o un chiste o si es vulgar... pero bueno. Ah! y solo la puedes usar si eres hombre... no me imagino una mujer diciendo eso)
> Voy a hacer un río.
> 
> No sé... las dos primeras son de uso común casi más común que decir lo que sería normal (Voy a orinar). Las dos últimas... bueno si las oyes por ahí pues que sepas que existen pero como yo no las uso pues tampoco te recomiendo que las uses
> 
> Un saludo!!



Drake, me hicieste recordar un thread relativo al tema,  bueno por lo del cambio de agua al canario...   

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3360&highlight=firmar


----------



## lauranazario

Eufemismo españoles, por favor, para 'I need to go to the toilet'.

• Tengo que empolvarme la nariz
• Necesito ir a regar las matas/plantas ('regar' como sinónimo de hacer regadío)
• Voy a hacer Número Uno
• Voy para el pipi-room... (pero ese ya lo dijeron). 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Edwin

Drake said:
			
		

> Tengo que hacer pis.
> Tengo que hacer pipi.
> Voy a orinar



Las traducciónes directas de estos no son *eufemismos* en inglés. Por lo menos, no estaría bueno usarlas en un restorán, por ejemplo. Me parece que  no sean equivalentes a estas:



> I need to spend a penny
> I need to powder my nose
> I need to go to the little boys'/girls' room


----------



## Edwin

Masood said:
			
		

> I need to dash for a slash (my personal favourite!).



Strange Britishism   I would think maybe you needed to go out to kill someone if I heard you say that.


----------



## Artrella

I don't know any eufemism in Argentinian but *Teacher* tauhgt us these ones:

++ I'm going to the John

**I'm going to shake hands with the unemployed

++ I'm going to shake hands with an old friend


I think they are for male usage only... I repeat that is what *Teacher* taught us!! We don't use these phrases in Argentina.  And I think they are British.


Art


----------



## Edwin

Artrella said:
			
		

> I don't know any eufemism in Argentinian but *Teacher* tauhgt us these ones:
> 
> ++ I'm going to the John
> 
> **I'm going to shake hands with the unemployed
> 
> ++ I'm going to shake hands with an old friend
> 
> 
> I think they are for *male usage only*... I repeat that is what *Teacher* taught us!! We don't use these phrases in Argentina.  And I think they are British.



For males only. Yes! Especially the last two. But with the possible exception of "going to the John", they are not the kinds of euphemisms one would use in mixed company at a restaurant as were Masood's original examples--they were relatively polite ways to say it.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

What about "I am going to the loo / I need the loo"?
These are often used in London.
In Spanish, I really like "el pipi-room".
Cheers.
EVA.


----------



## benlieb

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> What about "I am going to the loo / I need the loo"?
> These are often used in London.
> In Spanish, I really like "el pipi-room".
> Cheers.
> EVA.


 An interesting note is that "loo" (British) comes from "l'eau", French for water. And oddly enough, in France they say "les W C" for toilet, from old English "Water Closet." 

 I personally would like to know how the double abbreviations like EEUU for America and SSHH for servicios higienicos came into being in spanish. Anyone?


----------



## weird

Cuando éramos pequeños decíamos en el cole

Señorita ¿puedo ir al cuartito?


----------



## belén

benlieb said:
			
		

> An interesting note is that "loo" (British) comes from "l'eau", French for water. And oddly enough, in France they say "les W C" for toilet, from old English "Water Closet."
> 
> I personally would like to know how the double abbreviations like EEUU for America and SSHH for servicios higienicos came into being in spanish. Anyone?




Wow, thank you for the illustrating note-
I have never seen SSHH in Spain, usually the toilet signs  either say "WC" or "Servicios" or then, there are those little gentlemen and the lady with her umbrella, or the boy and girl in the "pipi-position" or even the more risky ones like a screw and a nut, a banana and a watermelon...etc etc etc  Sometimes I have to stop for a second and think what is supposed to be representing me!!!


----------



## Tormenta

belen said:
			
		

> Wow, thank you for the illustrating note-
> I have never seen SSHH in Spain, usually the toilet signs  either say "WC" or "Servicios" or then, there are those little gentlemen and the lady with her umbrella, or the boy and girl in the "pipi-position" or even the more risky ones like *a screw and a nut, a banana and a watermelon.*..etc etc etc  Sometimes I have to stop for a second and think what is supposed to be representing me!!!





Meaning.....???


----------



## Coti

voy a echarme un cloro..(ordinario al maximo)


----------



## Drake

benlieb said:
			
		

> An interesting note is that "loo" (British) comes from "l'eau", French for water. And oddly enough, in France they say "les W C" for toilet, from old English "Water Closet."
> 
> I personally would like to know how the double abbreviations like EEUU for America and SSHH for servicios higienicos came into being in spanish. Anyone?


 In Spanish we do double abbreviations when what we are abbreviating is plural.
 Estados Unidos -> EE.UU.
 Varios Autores -> VV.AA.
 Sus Magestades -> SS.MM.


----------



## JUANSE

i´m sorry. i got two very impolite ways to say it. for males only, not gentlemen.

"pipi".... "tengo que ir a cambiarle el agua a las aceitunas"
"popo".. "tengo que ir a despedir un amigo del interior"

keep smiling and enjoy life.
regards.

juanse


----------



## Masood

Hola
Creo que alguna vez oí algo como _"tengo que irme donde el rey tiene que va a solo"_. Decidme algo si existe o no - No creo que lo inventé!


----------



## weird

¡perdón!, ya no me puedo resistir más.

¡me voy al meadero!
(sé que no es políticamente correcto, acepto críticas)


----------



## mogu

pipí : --Voy a regar las plantas--

popó: --Voy a plantar un pino--


Me and the botany.

Regards


----------



## belén

Masood said:
			
		

> Hola
> Creo que alguna vez oí algo como _"tengo que irme donde el rey tiene que va a solo"_. Decidme algo si existe o no - No creo que lo inventé!




Sí...a mi también me suena algo así...

Me voy al único sitio adonde el rey va solo


----------



## Leopold

Masood said:
			
		

> Eufemismo españoles, por favor, para _'I need to go to the toilet'_.
> En inglés podemos que diga (=we might say?):
> 
> I need to spend a penny
> I need to powder my nose
> I need to go to the little boys'/girls' room
> I need to dash for a slash (my personal favourite!).
> 
> Siento hablar de 'retrete', pero estas expresiones vienen bien, ¿no creéis?


 Lo más corriente es decir:

 "Tengo que ir al baño"
 "Tengo que ir al servicio"

 Estos son los más normales y los puedes usar en cualquier situación (al menos en España).


 L.


----------



## blanchrt

En realidad, la mayoría de las respuestas aportadas no son eufemismos, sino más bien expresiones coloquiales, que suelen apartarse del significado de _manifestación *suave* o *decorosa* de ideas cuya recta y franca expresión sería dura o malsonante_, definición de la voz _eufemismo_ del Diccionario de la Real Academia Española.

Si lo que buscas son eufemismos en ese sentido estricto, se me ocurre

*Voy a un sitio adonde nadie puede ir por mi*


Otras expresiones comunes (coloquiales y no precisamente eufemísticas):

*Voy a ver a Dios *o* a hablar con Dios*

*Voy a ver al señor Roca* (Roca is the most spread Spanish brand of bathroom fittings)

*Voy a poner un huevo *(nunca referido a "líquidos", if you know what I mean )

Saludos


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¿Sus "Magestades"?
¿Qué tal Sus Majestades?
Un saludo.
EVa.


----------



## seluj

una muy sencilla y muy utilizada (para ocasiones formales e informales) es:

- Voy al servicio

Y una muy informal (demasiado) muy graciosa de un amigo mío es:

- Voy a sacar al chewaka (de Star Wars...) :-o


----------



## davehell

Hi there, once on TV I heared this two:

Voy a liberar rehenes

(literally: "I'm gonna free hostages" I love this one!! hahaha)

---and---

Voy a dar de comer al caimán.

(this one would be from a latin guy in the States, because that rumour that said there were alligators living down in the drains.

Regards!


----------



## solrk_fm

no uso nada especial cuando voy al mear, pero cuando voy a hacer cosas mas serias digo "voy a hacer un sudoku"


----------



## galathea

Hey Weird, en todo caso hay uno muuucho peor, parecido a meadero.
La verdad este.......no me atrevo a escribirlo, pero empieza con c


----------



## Dission

You completely forgot my favourite one 

"I need  a wee!"


----------



## galathea

solrk_fm said:


> no uso nada especial cuando voy al mear, pero cuando voy a hacer cosas mas serias digo "voy a hacer un sudoku"


 

JAJAJAJ..exceleeeente!!!


----------



## riglos

La verdad es que eufemismos propiamente dicho se me ocurren pocos. Podría ser: "Me llama la naturaleza / Madre Natura" o "voy a responder un llamado de la naturaleza/ Madre Natura", pero la verdad es que no suenan naturales ni son frecuentemente escuchadas. El tema es que me parece que, dado el contexto (y creo que debe ser uno de los pocos casos) un eufemismo queda peor que decir directamente dónde es que uno debe ir. 

Saludos,

Mara.-


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

I am going to shake hands with the little boy (not necessarily unemployed).
Voy a ponerme de cara a la pared (only for men)
Voy a empolvarme la nariz (only for ladies)
Voy a desaguar (para unas y otros)


----------



## abeltio

Algunas notas:
MaGestades está muy mal es: MaJestades

Con respecto al loo... un amigo británico me dijo que antiguamente en los hoteles no había baño privado... y que el baño se marcaba en todos los pisos con el número 100, el que usando la tipografía típica inglesa parecía "Ioo" y lo leían "LOO"

Finalmente:
El eufemismo que más me gusta, apto tanto para la dama como para el caballero es:
*"disculpen, me voy a peinar... si no, me peino encima"*
 y es realmente un eufemismo, una forma discreta de decir algo que puede resultar chocante.

saludos.


----------



## abeltio

ahora que lo leo... puede haber una objeción: ahora está de moda raparse la cabeza completamente... en este caso diría:
disculpen, me voy a refrescar un poco... si no, me refresco encima.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

abeltio said:


> Algunas notas:
> MaGestades está muy mal es: MaJestades
> 
> Con respecto al loo... un amigo británico me dijo que antiguamente en los hoteles no había baño privado... y que el baño se marcaba en todos los pisos con el número 100, el que usando la tipografía típica inglesa parecía "Ioo" y lo leían "LOO"
> 
> saludos.


Me han contado otro origen del uso del número 100.
El Consejo de Ciento era la institución de gobierno de Barcelona, creado en el S. XIII y disuelto a principios del S. XVIII al vencer y ser coronado rey de España el francés Felipe V. Casi toda Cataluña se había puesto del lado del otro pretendiente, el Archiduque de Austria, por lo que se disolvieron sus instituciones históricas y entre ellas el citado Consejo. Pero en Castilla, partidaria del pretendiente francés, para menospreciar al Consejo, se dió en llamar número 100 al retrete.
Por su parte, el anciano catalán que me dió esa explicación, añadió que en su casa y en otras muchas, todavía seguían respondiendo al insulto llamando al retrete 'ca'en Felip', o casa de don Felipe. 
Lo cuento como me lo contaron, sin mala intención, y sin siquiera poder asegurar que es cierto. Ni que la ortografía catalana sea correcta. 
Ojalá que las armas que se utilizaron en esa y otras guerras no causaran más daño que él de esas escatologías.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

He encontrado esto.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## roseruf

Drake said:


> Hola!
> 
> Voy a hacer un río.


Para mí esa es traducción literal de la más usada en catalán: "vaig a fer un riu" 

Mi padre, que a veces es más basto que el papel de lija, decia: "voy a ver Chicago" o "voy a parir"

Pero yo soy una niña fina y no digo esas cosas!
Si me disculpais un momento...
Un saludo,
Roser


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¡Señoras y caballeros! Esto viene de enero de 2005. Espero que todos hayan encontrado la oportunidad de ir a donde quiera que sea, porque si no se habrán ido encima. 
Roseruf, estas disculpada. Busca, que en las carreteras suele haber baladre...  ¿Un riu o un riuet?


----------



## romarsan

Masood said:


> Hola
> Creo que alguna vez oí algo como _"tengo que irme donde el rey tiene que va a solo"_. Decidme algo si existe o no - No creo que lo inventé!


No la he oido nunca, pero se entiende
"tengo que ir donde hasta el rey va solo"
Otras:
"Voy a hacer algo que nadie puede hacer por mi" 
"voy a hacer aguas menores"
"voy a hacer aguas mayores"

Y esta, un juego de palabras con "Chicago"
"Voy a ver Chi - cago"

"Voy al meódromo"


----------



## LordNazgul

Recuerdo que cuando era niño, mi papá decía, antes de ir al baño:

"Cañería de milico, el que no mea no tiene p..."

Ahora, no sé si se usará realmente 

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Voy a peinarme porque ya me estoy peinando encima...


----------



## Idiomático

Y la más corriente de todas las expresiones ¿por qué no la menciona nadie?

Tengo que ir al baño.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Me causó gracias el que una vez dijo* voy a saludar al padre de mis hijos.*


----------



## irelands7

Une vez encontré:

I'm going to wee wee


----------



## blanchrt

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¡Señoras y caballeros! Esto viene de enero de 2005. Espero que todos hayan encontrado la oportunidad de ir a donde quiera que sea, porque si no se habrán ido encima.
> ...


 

Lo que demuestra que estos foros están muy vivos.

Además, imagina que mañana tienes una duda y encuentras aquí la respuesta ¿te importará más el año en que se envió o el haber resuelto tu problema sin tener que preguntar y esperar?

Un saludo


----------



## Myrlo Rodríguez

Para ir al número 2, acabo de oir:
I have to drop the kids off at the pool.

Saludos,


----------



## irelands7

Otro que conozco es ....

*ORINITA VENGO*


----------



## suso26

Orinita vengo!! ese dicen mucho por acá. Aunque también:
del 1.Voy a hacer de las aguas.
del 2: Voy a Calabacear. (pero hay que tener mucha confianza) en lo personal ese me da mucha risa.


----------



## walro

Estas se usan con frecuencia en mi país: Voy a cambiar el agua a la pecera. (por pis o pipi para ambos sexos).Voy a Chicago.  (por kk)


----------

